# Whale scrapes? :D How to do em



## danieluber1337 (Jun 24, 2011)

Three songs that I know of have some AMAZING pick scrapes/whale scrapes (I call em that cuz of Gojira's _From Mars to Sirius_ album..).

Ocean Planet - Gojira (5:05)
The Nocturnal - Drewsif Stalin (5:30)
Ambivalence - El Scar (2:30)

How in the heck do they get em to sound like that? What's different between that and the normal pick slide? Has it anything to do with gain or EQ? INFOPLZ


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 24, 2011)

Its all in the recording, if you've heard them live it sounds different.


----------



## The Beard (Jun 24, 2011)

They are done by scraping your pick in an upward motion across the strings (from the high note string to the low note string) while barring harmonics across all the strings. I usually bar around the 3rd fret. For example, you would take your pointer finger of your fretting hand and lay it across the third fret as if you were barring it. You then rake your pick from the high string to the low string (like if you were sweep-picking), hitting a 3rd fret harmonic for each string. If you do it correctly it should sound like it does in those recordings! Hope that helped!


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 25, 2011)

^ this guy has it right. Also, before I knew how to correctly do them, I would bar a finger across the 3rd or 4th sometimes 5th frets, and do an upward scrape with my picking hand's thumbnail.. It sounds cool, even though its not how those are played, it ads a little different sound to the scrape.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 25, 2011)

The best place to scrape the pick is right between the coils in the bridge pickup.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 25, 2011)

I do like the way this technique can be incorporated into riffing...Nergal does this a lot and it definitely adds to the overall brutality


----------



## ST3MOCON (Jun 25, 2011)

i usually do it by muting my guitar strings and sweeping from high to low while scraping my knuckle on the strings right after hitting the string with the pick. when you do it that way you can do it anywhere on the fretboard because you are just muting the strings and using basically pinch harmonics.


----------

